

Show HN: Anonymously report when your customers pay you vs. agreed terms - Major_Grooves
https://www.satago.co.uk/

======
adamhorner
(disclosure: I'm the co-founder)

As well as launching at Disrupt in Berlin, we reached the semi-final of the
Alpha competition (alpha = low investment in this context) at WebSummit in
Dublin. There has also been some UK media attention including The Times (sadly
behind a paywall) and The Independent
([http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/sme/small-talk-
rb...](http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/sme/small-talk-rbs-let-
companies-down-on-lending-but-so-did-most-banks-8920068.html) \- scroll down
to second sub-heading)

------
Major_Grooves
This is something I've been working on most of the past year, based on an idea
I've had for years. Finally launched it last week as one of the Battlefield
finalist companies at Techcrunch Disrupt.

It integrates with a bunch of online accounting services (Freeagent, SageOne,
Kashflow, Xero - more to come).

Comments and feedback welcome!

------
Major_Grooves
also - although the dashboard can be used regardless of where you are, you can
only share data about UK companies. I'd love any feedback about launching this
in other countries.

